# strongest outside corner in the world



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

trim-tex can I post the new bb corner? wow I hit it with a hammer:thumbsup:...


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

They are ready for the MSLP , the BB not yet we need to get the brochures printed


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Dang it Ice. You are always threatening to let the cat out of the bag but then you make us wait. And wait.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

The BB that ice is referring to is an exciting new Mud Set corner bead with an integral soft bumper guard that glues into the apex. The bumper comes in 16 standard colors. We will do a new product release in a couple of weeks. 

Bumper Bead will improve the looks and increase the impact protection of any corner that now uses the glue on over the top ugly corner guards. Almost every hotel and medical facility has been using the OLD standard.

Joe


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I put some mud set bb up in a new restaurant the other day....everyone loves them.
and they also look great with out the bumper!


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> Dang it Ice. You are always threatening to let the cat out of the bag but then you make us wait. And wait.


Instead of letting the cat out of the bag I like to think he is just breaking the ice.:whistling2:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I put some mud set bb up in a new restaurant the other day....everyone loves them.
> and they also look great with out the bumper!



any pictures ??


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> any pictures ??


I will post some Monday...wanted to use a better cam.... my phone is not smart


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> any pictures ??


bb corner pics


----------

